# انواع الكمبرلان المستخدمه في صناعه المنظفات



## The Exorcist (13 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى الرائع 
من خلال بحثي في المنتدى في مواضيع تصنيع الصابون السائل والمنظفات لاحظت وجود اكثر من نوع واحد لماده الكمبرلان comperlan المستخدمه في صناعه الصابون
فبعض الاعضاء يقول الكمبرلان هو لوريك اسيد مونو ايثانول 
والبعض يقول هو كوكامايد داي ايثانول امين
وبعض المرات يطلق عليه كوكنت فاتي اسيد داي ايثانول امين coconat fatty acid di ethanol amine


السؤال هو: اي من هذه المواد السابقه هو الكمبرلان المستخدم في صناعه الصابون السائل؟ وما فائدته؟واذا كانت المسميات السابقه صحيحه ما الفرق بينهما؟؟؟​


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أغسطس 2011)

انا بضم صوتي لصوتك وبتمنى الاخوة يحطو الصيغ الكيميائة للمركبات 
وتفصيل اسمها او صيغتها ان امكن


----------



## mido_lordship (16 أغسطس 2011)

The Exorcist قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى الرائع
> من خلال بحثي في المنتدى في مواضيع تصنيع الصابون السائل والمنظفات لاحظت وجود اكثر من نوع واحد لماده الكمبرلان comperlan المستخدمه في صناعه الصابون
> فبعض الاعضاء يقول الكمبرلان هو لوريك اسيد مونو ايثانول
> ...



كل عام والجميع بخير 
الكمبرلان انواع كتير وتعرفه عن طريق المقطع الثاني من الاسم بعد كلمة COMPERLAN 
مثال الكمبرلان COMPERLAN® KD وهو عبارة عن cocamide DEA وده يستخدم مثخن والمنتج الاصلي انتاج كوجنس الالمانية وده توصيف الشركة الام للمنتج :
A cocamide DEA that is used as a thickener in surfactant preparations.
وده بتطلبه باسم ك دي kd من التجار
=======================================================
وفيه الكمبرلان COMPERLAN® 100
A Cocamide MEAوده بيستخدم اكثر ك معزز للرغوة ومثبت لها 
انتاج نفس الشركة وده توصيفها للمنتج :
A Cocamide MEA viscosity increaser and foam stabilizer that is used in surfactant preparations.
========================================================
وهناك انواع اخري مثل
COMPERLAN® CMEA
انتاج نفس الشركة وتوصيفها للمنتج :
Cocamide MEA Thickening Agents
On account of the viscosity-increasing and foam-stabilizing properties, COMPERLAN CMEA can be used as a co-surfactant in personal cleansing formulations.
======================================================
COMPERLAN® COD
انتاج نفس الشركة
Cocamide DEA : A cocamide DEA that is used as a thickener in combination with fatty alcohol ether sulfates in surfactant preparations

•Co-surfactant and viscosity builder 
•Foam booster, enhances pearlizer effect
•Cold Process
========================================================
Comperlan® IP

Cocamide MIPA
توصيف الشركة للمنتج :
•Good emulsifying benefits
•Used as refatting agent and as foam 
stabilizer


ياريت اكون فيدتك علي اد معلوماتي البسيطة


----------



## The Exorcist (16 أغسطس 2011)

اخوي mido_lordship
حقيقه اعجز عن شكرك على هذه المعلومات الرائعه وما اقلك الا 
جزاك الله خيرا والله يوفقك دنيا و آخره


----------



## محمدعمار (21 فبراير 2012)

بس الكمبرلان لا يستخدم فى صناعة الصابون السائل


----------



## matrix2022 (13 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

